# FYI



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I will be heading out tomorrow for Spring Break with my kiddos. will be gone from Mar10 to 17th. Taking the family up to Keystone CO for some skiing and relaxing. I will take the computer and check in from time to time.. Take care and everyone have a safe Spring break if you're going out and about...Dip


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Have fun man. Thanks for the reels!


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Can I come!....Jk I'm goin FISHIN! Have fun on the slopes.......... "first time I've ever said that to someone".


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Have a great time Dip you deserve it send pics,lol.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Have fun and be safe.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Made it to Keystone! Waiting on condo to be ready. Skiing first thing tomorrow!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

*Just got back from checking out the slopes for tomorrow. I gotta admit, It's been 35 yrs since I've been. ***!!!!!!!!! was I thinking! OMG!!! just looking at the shear size of them made me realize how old I am.. I'm not invinsible anymore.. I'ma Gonna DIE!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

I suspect you will live to tell the stories. You will also find muscles that you never knew you had! Do not try to keep up with the kids.


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

BlueWaveEd said:


> Do not try to keep up with the kids.


Words of wisdom! :biggrin:

-hook


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Well we got through the morning run. Cindy is pizza skiing. Travis is learining on the snowboard and picking it up. Mitter Mat crashed and burned. Not doing so hot on the board so we switched him out to ski's. Me I'm Kickin butt! Only fell once. Going to be interesting..lol


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Like riding a bicycle.... I had not skied in over 25 yrs and took a bunch of folks a few years ago. Never missed a beat, the new shaped skis really made it fun and easy. But man was I sore 2 days later. Have fun and don't be to crazy. LOL.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

*OK, status update..Day 1. Mat injured knee snow boarding. Switched to ski's. Screamed the whole way down holding my left arm. I had to do Pizza Ski's all the way. **** my left knee hurts. Then Travis and I headed back up after Mat and Cindy went down on the lift. Travis crashed slightly fractureing his left wrist. Was doing good before that. Spent 30 min on slopes waiting for Ski patrol, another hour and a half in ER getting xray and diagnosis.. Cindy had altitude sickness this morning and went in with Mat. I dodged injury and sickness today.. Thank God!*


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hmmm... injuries mounting as the adventure continues. Keep having fun but be careful! 

-hook


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Doesn't sound like a whole lot of relaxing has happened. Hope you're have a great time. Bummer for Travis but they heal quick. Stay safe...


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/photo.php?v=2937813488917&set=vb.1368524161&type=2&theater


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/profile.php?id=1368524161


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/photo.php?v=2937804408690&set=vb.1368524161&type=2&theater


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/photo.php?v=2937662445141&set=vb.1368524161&type=2&theater


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Mitter Mat had a complete turn around today. Got out of 6hrs of ski school and wanted to hit the slopes with dad. Travis is doing better. Him and Cindy went shopping today and got some cool stuff.. Tomorrow...Snow mobiling!


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

Dip, don't try to break your fall. You can still fix reels laying on your back in a hospital bed, but if you break an arm or hand you are out of business.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

LMMFAO!! Someone else from here just told me the same thing! Hahaha! No worries Gents. There's always Duct tape!.. And Cindy! BwAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Mitter Mat and I on the slopes!
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...o.php?v=2939602093631&notif_t=video_processed


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/profile.php?id=1368524161


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

LOL I think the boy had enough!
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/video/video.php?v=2939810458840&notif_t=video_processed


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Murphy's law I guess. :rotfl:


----------

